# [Aporte] Preamplificador Balanceado para microfono dinámico



## Ramon-DC (Nov 25, 2010)

Primero que nada una pequeña introducción.

*¿Qué ventaja tienen las señales diferenciales? *

En transmisión diferencial, para enviar una señal x(t) lo que se envía realmente son 2 señales: x1(t) y x2(t). La señal x(t), que es la que interesa, se obtiene restando ambas

    x1(t) − x2(t) = x(t)


Es decir, x1(t) y x2(t) se obtienen así: x1(t) = x(t) / 2 y x2(t) =  − x(t) / 2. La señal x2(t) como vemos es igual que x1(t) pero con un cambio de signo (fase invertida)

¿Por qué se envía x(t) de esta forma tan extraña? Pues porque de esta forma la inmunidad al ruido es muchísimo mayor. Si una onda electromagnética viajera interferente indujese ruido en las señales, induciría la misma señal de ruido r(t) en ambas señales por estar los conductores de ambas próximos entre si.

    x1r(t) = x1(t) + r(t)
    x2r(t) = x2(t) + r(t)


Al calcular la señal x(t) restando tenemos que

    x1r(t) − x2r(t) = x1(t) + r(t) − (x2(t) + r(t)) = x(t) / 2 + r(t) − ( − x(t) / 2 + r(t)) = x(t)


Es decir, el término de ruido r(t) se ha cancelado. Esta es la razón por la que los enlaces diferenciales son mucho más inmunes al ruido que los simples. La transmisión diferencial no sólo se usa en audio sino también en transmisión digital de alta velocidad; por ejemplo en USB (D+, D- y GND), FireWire, PCI-Express, etc.

Fuente

He de aquí el siguiente preamplificador restador

PD: Debo aclarar que el diseño original lo saque de la página anteriormente citada, la cual tiene derechos de "GNU Free Documentation License". Yo solo cambe el circuito integrado LM741 por un TL072/071,  y converti los diagramas a LiveWire y Multisim, ademas cree el PCB apartir del diseño original.

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Nov 28, 2010)

Me enredaste con tantos números  y letras, ¿por que se divide entre 2 si se supone se resta solamente?, según tengo entendido (de forma más simple)  seria Vs=Ve1-Ve2 y para esos datos pues si Ve2=-Ve1 y a los dos les sumamos el mismo ruido entonces

Vout=(Vin+R)-(-Vin+R)=Vin+R+Vin-R=2Vin

Ahora si la ganancia se calcula con Vout=(Vin(((R2+R4)*R3)/((R1+R3)*R2)))-(-Vin(R4/R2)) (en la imagen queda más claro que con tanto paréntesis)





y sustituimos valores (el voltaje de entada seria 1 para solo calcular ganancia) tendríamos que G=20

Ahora eso sin contar las primeras resistencias que alterarían el voltaje de entrada, no estoy seguro de como seria por que esta conectado a +15V, ¿eso para que es?

Remplazar a R3 y R4 por un pot doble debería permitir controlar la ganancia siempre que R3=R4 la resta debería ser correcta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 29, 2010)

Nuyel dijo:


> ......Ahora eso sin contar las primeras resistencias que alterarían el voltaje de entrada, *no estoy seguro de como seria por que esta conectado a +15V, ¿eso para que es?*........


Para alimentar al micrófono *Phantom power*


----------



## Ramon-DC (Nov 30, 2010)

Una pregunta señor fogonazo, Si el microfono que usaré es un Shure SM58 ¿debo omitir esa coneccion a +15V?

Saludos 

(creanme soy una completo novato en la electronica, soy 10000 veces mejor en informatica y hardware)


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2010)

Ramon-DC dijo:


> *Una pregunta señor fogonazo*, Si el microfono que usaré es un Shure SM58 ¿debo omitir esa coneccion a +15V?....


No soy señor, todavía soy señorito. 

El SM58 es un micrófono dinámico convencional, puedes omitir las resistencias R5 y R6

Para mi gusto ese previo tiene poca ganancia, se podría mejorar.

No me gusta que se efectúen consultas a un solo miembro del Foro, aunque sea yo mismo, en el Foro existen muchos usuarios plenamente capacitados como para responderte.


----------



## Ramon-DC (Nov 30, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ramon-DC dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Una pregunta señor fogonazo*, Si el microfono que usaré es un Shure SM58 ¿debo omitir esa coneccion a +15V?[..../QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 30, 2010)

Ramon-DC dijo:


> ...¿Seria recomendable eliminar esas resistencias? .....


Si el micrófono esta bien cableado, no producen ningún efecto.
Por seguridad yo *NO* las pondría.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 30, 2010)

es un tipico preamplificador diferencial donde la salida es la relacion de las resistencias por la diferencia de voltajes de ambas entradas..

se puede adornar un poco el circuito para hacerlo más completo (control de ganancia y volumen)

es similar también a un amplificador para instrumentación.


----------



## Dano (Nov 30, 2010)

http://sound.westhost.com/project66.htm acá les dejo un circuito mas "evolucionado", lo arme hace mucho y creo que lo regalé...  (lo cual me arrepiento )

Va diseñado para micrófonos dinámicos.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

El pre que te sugiere Dano es mucho mejor que el que tenés en mente ahora Ramón.
El que le mostraste al señorito (perdón, no pude resistirlo ) conecta directamente las dos salidas del mic a las entradas del operacional (inversora y no inversora). Como no tienen la misma impedancia de entrada y algunas otras cositas más, la señal no será todo lo buena que podría.
En la misma página del pre que te dice Dano tenés otro proyecto muy parecido al tuyo, en donde usan los operacionales de una manera más bonita.

Si te sirve, usalo.

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No soy señor, todavía soy señorito.
> 
> El SM58 es un micrófono dinámico convencional, puedes omitir las resistencias R5 y R6
> 
> ...



Entonces mejor un swich para dejar la posibilidad señorito (es difícil resistirse ).
Por lo de la ganancia, yo también decía que era poco, si remplazas a R3 y R4 por un pot doble digamos de 250k (no se si hay por que dobles casi no manejo) podrías controlar la ganancia hasta G50 en lugar de G20, mientras mayor sean esas resistencia mayor será la ganancia, solo que tampoco deberían llegar a 0 ya que actúan como divisor de tensión en la entrada y pues G=0 no tendría salida , creo que con eso podrías controlar también el volumen sin necesidad de control adicional y anularías la impedancia de salida, esta es la gráfica de la ecuación que puse, el eje X es el valor la resistencia R3/R4 (que deben ser iguales), tiene el limite en 250k y el eje Y es la ganancia que produce dicha resistencia, como ven es perfectamente lineal por lo que creo que podría usarse para también regular el volumen al mismo tiempo.





Para no hacer muchos cálculos, con esos valores, cada 5K que tengan las resistencias R3 y R4 aumenta en 1 la ganancia, si fueran 500k seria G100


----------



## Danielruizs (Feb 2, 2011)

Saludos a todos, estoy buscando un algo parecido a esto, pasar de señal balanceada a desbalanceada electrónicamente, para que por efecto de puentear los pines no desvalancee todo la rama de mi equipo de audio, la pregunta, esa placa como dice fogonazo tiene poca ganancia pero es suficiente para usarlo como pre en el *Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N de *@ejtagle, o tengo que modificar alguna resistencia para dejarlo más o menos a 1.44v de sensibilidad, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

Danielruizs dijo:


> Saludos a todos, estoy buscando un algo parecido a esto, pasar de señal balanceada a desbalanceada electrónicamente, *para que por efecto de puentear los pines no desvalancee todo la rama de mi equipo de audio*, la pregunta, esa placa como dice fogonazo tiene poca ganancia pero es suficiente para usarlo como pre en el *Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N de *@ejtagle, o tengo que modificar alguna resistencia para dejarlo más o menos a 1.44v de sensibilidad, gracias.



No se comprende que cosa quieres hacer.
¿ De donde obtienes la señal de audio ?


----------



## Danielruizs (Feb 2, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No se comprende que cosa quieres hacer.
> ¿ De donde obtienes la señal de audio ?




 De un procesador digital, que tiene salida balanceada, y estoy armando el *Ampli HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms *y tiene entrada desbalanceada, lo que necesito es un pre que tenga entrada balanceada y salida desbalanceada de manera electrónica y poder conectar el ampli a mi equipo de sonido profesional, con eso logro que la conexión desbalanceada al amplificador sea tan corta como permita la unión del pre al amplificador, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

Algo así te debiera funcionar


----------



## Danielruizs (Feb 2, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo así te debiera funcionar



Perfecto al 100%, agradecido.


----------



## cuervokbza (Dic 16, 2011)

Una preguntita:
¿El circuito que posteó Dano (que se ve MUY interesante) sirve para cualquier micro dinámico (necesite o no phantom power)?

Y una más: ¿si mi micrófono no es tipo phantom (como el sm58) corre peligro si lo conecto en un pre que sí tiene phantom power?


----------



## Ustarez (May 16, 2012)

bueno estoy algo confundido con esto haber si alguien me lo explica en si ese circuito diferencial sirve para microfonos dianamicos o para microfonos XLR, y segundo la parte que entrega la señal tiene que ir al inversor y la parte que supuestamente seria la tierra al no inversor?? quiero implementar este circuito haber como va pero el micro que tengo es dianamico con una impedancia de 600 ohms ademas de una ganacia de 100 espero tener respuesta


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 15, 2014)

Perdón por reflotar el hilo, pero es que me gustaron mucho los diseños que postearon aquí y tengo algunas dudas:

1. En el diseño que colocó dano:

http://sound.whsites.net/project122.htm

¿ Puedo sustituir el operacional ne5532 por un tl072 ? Claro, tomando en cuenta la disposición de los pines.

2. Es mucho mas recomendable hacer el circuito también de dano:

http://sound.whsites.net/project66.htm

Por el tema de las impedancias de las que habló Cacho, verdad?


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 16, 2014)

Buenos días, 
1. sip. (podría incluso trabajar mejor)
2. dendiendo del uso, puede ser o no mejor, pero si ya tienes el montaje listo, deja el primero


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 16, 2014)

gracias nasaserna. disculpa otra pregunta: a cuál te refieres con 'el primero'? al que posteó ramón?


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 16, 2014)

Nop, al que mencionaste tu en la pregunta 

http://sound.whsites.net/project122.htm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2014)

Funciona perfecto tal como está con el 5532. Si ponés el TL072 va a ser un infierno de ruido...


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 16, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Funciona perfecto tal como está con el 5532. Si ponés el TL072 va a ser un infierno de ruido...
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/3/3/2/9/e94ada885522d7405376aad132635a91_2010.jpg


lo dices por ...,  yo he usado el tl084 y no me ha ido tan mal....(claro que si hay una diferencia real entre ambos ya que en el 5532 utiliza entrada transistores y el TL072 usa Jfet)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> lo dices por ...,  yo he usado el tl084 y no me ha ido tan mal....(claro que si hay una diferencia real entre ambos ya que en el 5532 utiliza entrada transistores y el TL072 usa Jfet)


Lo digo por que lo uso con alrededor de 50 o 60dB de ganancia con el ECM8000, y si bien "se puede medir" con el TL072, el piso de ruido se va a las nubes con ese nivel de ganancia.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 16, 2014)

Sip Tienes toda la razón, normalmente no lo uso a toda la ganancia, Gracias Doctor. no solo se puede medir si no también oir, acabo de hacer unas pruebitas,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola a todos , saludos desde Brasil , dejo aca un interesante diseño de un pré amplificador balanceado para microfonos y desejo que usteds aprecien y el sea en mucho util. La alimentación es incluida en lo proprio cable de audio , pero nin tudo son colores de rosa , lo idioma es en portugues. Con un poco de buena voluntad es possible entiender ao cento por ciento , jajajajajajaja.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 17, 2014)

gracias a ambos por su respuesta. y que linda le quedó la plaquita del circuito ezavalla. voy a buscar el 5532 entonces y les cuento cómo me fue.


----------



## sergiox (Abr 17, 2014)

Hola , yo hice el pre de dano y funciona muy bien . El unico problema que tengo es que cuando giro casi en la totalidad el potenciometro (un 90%) para aumentar ganancia , hay un cambio muy brusco en ella  y empieza a ganar muchisimo . 
el potenciometro tiene que ser anti logaritmico segun el fabricante pero no lo pude conseguir y coloque uno logaritmico . 
Podra ser ese el motivo de mi falla?
Se podria hacer alguna modificacion en el circuito para usar uno logaritmico ?
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2014)

sergiox dijo:


> Hola , yo hice el pre de dano y funciona muy bien . El unico problema que tengo es que cuando giro casi en la totalidad el potenciometro (un 90%) para aumentar ganancia , hay un cambio muy brusco en ella  y empieza a ganar muchisimo .
> el potenciometro tiene que ser anti logaritmico segun el fabricante pero no lo pude conseguir y coloque uno logaritmico .
> Podra ser ese el motivo de mi falla?
> Se podria hacer alguna modificacion en el circuito para usar uno logaritmico ?
> gracias!



O sea que colocaste lo exactamente opuesto a lo que se necesitaba. 

Mira como se puede "Armar" un potenciómetro Anti-Logarítmico en base a uno lineal.


----------



## sergiox (Abr 17, 2014)

Gracias fogonazo por la respuesta. acabo de intentar con ese esquema  pero no se resolvio el problema .
hice una medicion de la resistencia con el pote soldado en el circuito desde 0 ohm hasta los 10k de recorrido  y se puede ver que la resistencia en menos de un  10% de giro varia de 0 a 500 aprox .
Medi el pote  afuera del circuito y no interpreta ese salto, lo cual descarte la falla del mismo.


----------



## sergiox (Abr 24, 2014)

Hola , pude solucionar mi problema colocando el pote de 10k antilog que se menciona en el circuito .
funciona de 10 y sin ruidos! 
Pronto voy a subir algunas fotos y el pcb que diseñe para este proyecto.
saludos!


----------

